# OCC or Temptu s/b for oily skin???



## Prise1031 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi, I'm doing bridal makeup for someone with extremely oily skin... I love the finish of the Temptu S/B but was wondering if the OCC would be a better choice? I have both but have been using the Temptu with the other brides and it worked well! Temptu does have a primer but it's for dry skin. I'm just starting out with a few weddings under my belt... Any tips or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!! I don't want her looking like a greaseball or the makeup to slide off by the evening!! LOL Thanks so much!!!


----------



## LC (Jan 16, 2011)

silicone absorbs excess oil, so I think you'll be fine with the temptu or the occ s/b...but since you've used the temptu more often, i'd say go with what you're used to.

  	I would however, pick up some kind of oil-control lotion, or have her pick one up and make sure she applies it about an hour before you do her makeup. good luck!


----------



## LC (Jan 16, 2011)

also...do a trial run first, it'll put both of you at ease, and she can call you up at the end of the day to let you know if the makeup lasted for her or not


----------



## Prise1031 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks so much!  Yes, I'm actually doing her trial next Monday morning so I can see how many hours it lasts! She's also one of my friends, so it makes It much easier to use her to test it out on her!  lol


----------



## goldilocks88 (Jan 30, 2011)

I personally haven't used OCC, but from extensively using Temptu on various skin types, I do find it a little dewy for oilier clients. That being said, a light dusting of MUFE hd powder usually sorts it out a bit. LC's suggestion for a mattifying lotion would definitely help for the longevity of the makeup too!


----------



## Prise1031 (Feb 3, 2011)

I did her trial on Monday, just used a little oil control moisturizer, the S/B Temptu, set it with the HD Powder, and she looked flawless... I did her makeup at noon and she kept it on until 10pm, she said she didn't get oily at all! I was so happy! The silicone does definitely make a huge difference! She was so happy and so am I!! LOL  Thanks for your tips!!


----------



## goldilocks88 (Feb 3, 2011)

Awesome! Glad that it all worked out; I'm sure she looked beautiful!


----------



## LC (Feb 3, 2011)

mama LC knows best! glad it worked out for you and her


----------

